# 1967 screw & seal assembly for console mount



## joebax (Jul 31, 2012)

In my assembly manual, I saw that General Motors used six "screw and seal" assemblies under the carpet and insulation for the screws to attach the console to the floor.

I have put complete new floors in my frame-off restored 1967, but I didn't find any of these seals in the leftover parts bin at the body shop.

According to my manual, there is a retainer on top of a slitted seal that goes on the floor. The self-tapping screws that hold the console down go through these seals.

Is there anything out there like that?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

used to keep moisture out of interior. would just use black silicone sealer at each screw hole for sealant.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had a bunch of early GTO's, all with consoles. They all just had long chrome phillips head screws going thru holes in the floor. Sealed with the tar from the tarpaper underlayment they pierced going through the floor. Have fun drilling and then finding the holes!! And make SURE the shifter goes into reverse and 4th before you bolt it down!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree with all the above....never saw any "special seals"....E


----------

